# AEM Dryflow filter in the stock airbox.



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

I couldn't keep my Cruze stock for more than a week... I replaced the stock air filter with a conical AEM Dryflow filter and removed the inlet snorkel ducting. It's still too quiet so I will be fabricating my own short ram intake when hptuners figures out why I cannot pull the stock tune file. I can barely hear the blow off with the radio off and windows up.

sound clip

https://youtu.be/bHlI1I4aR9s


----------



## JorgeMichigan84 (Feb 1, 2016)

I did this too but without replacing the stock filter, so it sounded way quieter than yours. If you end up making a custom SRI will you post how you did it? I'm not that good with making custom stuff.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

JorgeMichigan84 said:


> I did this too but without replacing the stock filter, so it sounded way quieter than yours. If you end up making a custom SRI will you post how you did it? I'm not that good with making custom stuff.


Of course I will along with pictures.


----------



## JorgeMichigan84 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just a heads up, any time you get more sound and better airflow out of a filter with the same or less filter media surface area, you consequently reduce filtration efficiency (the filter's ability to trap small particles). Just be aware of this drawback when switching filters. The OEM filter actually does an excellent job of trapping particles. The AEM filter...not so much.


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

Take the lower box off and flip the upper lip. Use a zip tie to support the lid from moving around. The upper lid flipped is almost a perfect fit. Obviously, the air filter and such stays intact. This situation does not look pretty but the car freaking screams, and you can hear the blow off valve like crazy, with the manual trans! 
Leave the rubber hose disconnect from the lower box.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

DavidGXP said:


> Take the lower box off and flip the upper lip. Use a zip tie to support the lid from moving around. The upper lid flipped is almost a perfect fit. Obviously, the air filter and such stays intact. This situation does not look pretty but the car freaking screams, and you can hear the blow off valve like crazy, with the manual trans!
> Leave the rubber hose disconnect from the lower box.


Why flip it? Just for sound? I'm just going to make my own SRI and tune it when the issue with hptuners gets resolved.


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

With the upper lid flipped and the lower box removed, the factory system becomes a SRI


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

DavidGXP said:


> With the upper lid flipped and the lower box removed, the factory system becomes a SRI


Is it secured by something?


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

DavidGXP said:


> With the upper lid flipped and the lower box removed, the factory system becomes a SRI


Yeah but why flip it?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

5banger said:


> Yeah but why flip it?


I'm guessing to shield it from water splashing up at it?


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> I'm guessing to shield it from water splashing up at it?


If water is splashing up that high somehow, you're going through too deep of water. Lol


----------



## DavidGXP (Nov 26, 2016)

I flipped mine. I guess with the lid being upright makes sense too.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

I just took the bottom off and left it right side up. For now this will do until I make my own intake with 3" OD aluminum tubing with a honeycomb airflow straightener.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

5banger said:


> If water is splashing up that high somehow, you're going through too deep of water. Lol


Not on gen 1. With way more shielding than you guys have the entire engine bay was salt tastic just from your own tire spray or tire spray of the car in front of you. I hope they got that right with you guys, supper annoying and anytime I got near a decent puddle it would get the low engine oil sensor wet and cause a day of nuisance alarms. Under body blasters in car wash, yeah lets get the cheaper package that doesn't have that and air dry.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Not on gen 1. With way more shielding than you guys have the entire engine bay was salt tastic just from your own tire spray or tire spray of the car in front of you. I hope they got that right with you guys, supper annoying and anytime I got near a decent puddle it would get the low engine oil sensor wet and cause a day of nuisance alarms. Under body blasters in car wash, yeah lets get the cheaper package that doesn't have that and air dry.


On other forums, it shows the topic and category so readers know it's for the "gen 1 powertrain" or "gen 2 powertrain". So yeah I was being specific to the gen 2. Not your fault.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Can anyone get me the dimensions of that OEM filter?

I need total length, media length, base diameter, and flange diameter. 

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Can anyone get me the dimensions of that OEM filter?
> 
> I need total length, media length, base diameter, and flange diameter.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


I'll measure it tonight.


----------



## CRXB5 (Jul 15, 2014)

All,

I am in the process of manufacturing a short ram intake for the Gen 2 Cruze. I have made 2 prototypes (gave one to a friend) and have been testing them in the cold weather with great results thus far. Due to weather and pending contracts this product may not be available for sale until February. I will be posting a video and starting a thread soon. I am looking to sell these at $194.99 with free shipping to 48 US states. Hold your horses. 

Thanks


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

CRXB5 said:


> All,
> 
> I am in the process of manufacturing a short ram intake for the Gen 2 Cruze. I have made 2 prototypes (gave one to a friend) and have been testing them in the cold weather with great results thus far. Due to weather and pending contracts this product may not be available for sale until February. I will be posting a video and starting a thread soon. I am looking to sell these at $194.99 with free shipping to 48 US states. Hold your horses.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the offer but I'm a welder/fabricator so I'll be making my own. MAF flange, tubing, air filter, clamps, and honeycomb air straightener should cost under $100 for me. I'd like to powdercoat it when I'm finished.

do you have pics of the prototype and are you using an airflow straightener of any kind?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

5banger said:


> On other forums, it shows the topic and category so readers know it's for the "gen 1 powertrain" or "gen 2 powertrain". So yeah I was being specific to the gen 2. Not your fault.


What I was saying is if they fixed the issue of the engine under bay just being susceptible to splashes for no reason in the gen 2, your way should be fine. Gen 1 it was a gamble the way you have it w/o the shield K&N for example has in place. I guess the best bet now is over time check it and see if it gets wet under there from driving in wet/snow conditions. That way when you make your own intake, you can also plan for that situation too.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

5.5" L x 5" W x 3" ID flange. <<< stock filter dimensions.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

5banger said:


> 5.5" L x 5" W x 3" ID flange. <<< stock filter dimensions.


Reason I asked was to see if we have an air filter replacement. AMSOIL's nanofiber synthetic air filters have the highest filtration efficiency I've ever seen of any air filter, and last 100,000 miles. 

Here's what I came up with:

Base diameter: 6"
Top diameter: 5"
Flange: 3"
Length: 5"

Do you think there's 1/2" of clearance around the base of the filter element, or is it pretty tight in there?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This one would work. Injen EA filters use the same synthetic nanofiber media that AMSOIL filters do (and are made by AMSOIL). 

Injen EA X-1017-BB. 

Flange: 3"
Base: 5"
Top: 4"
Length: 5"


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Reason I asked was to see if we have an air filter replacement. AMSOIL's nanofiber synthetic air filters have the highest filtration efficiency I've ever seen of any air filter, and last 100,000 miles.
> 
> Here's what I came up with:
> 
> ...


Yes there is clearance.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If there is clearance, the AMSOIL EAAU3050 would also fit (meets those dimensions above). 

In case you're wondering why the obsession with AMSOIL filters, it's not just my dealer affiliation. 

Air Filter Comparison Study - GM Truck Central


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

I'd like to use one of those filters when I make my SRI. I'm going to go up in size though because I want the increased media surface area. I think I'll get a pre-filter as well.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

5banger said:


> I'd like to use one of those filters when I make my SRI. I'm going to go up in size though because I want the increased media surface area. I think I'll get a pre-filter as well.


We did that on the Gen1 1.4T with the K&N intake. The new filter is huge with a high pleat density, and they make a pre-filter for it as well.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

I'll be measuring the k&n filter I have at home to order the most similar shape/size in the injen nanofiber filter.


----------



## 2016cruzeLTgen2 (Nov 14, 2016)

Any pics of how you guys put the air box back in to make it Sri?


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

2016cruzeLTgen2 said:


> Any pics of how you guys put the air box back in to make it Sri?


 The bottom half of the box comes off after removing the 4 screws and you can pull that out of the engine bay. Then the stock intake becomes an SRI. I went to the extent of removing the ducting from the front grill so fresh air can flow easily into the engine bay with less restriction.


----------



## 2016cruzeLTgen2 (Nov 14, 2016)

so I went ahead and did the intake mod and have say that I am very happy with the outcome sounds alot more raspy and can hear the turbo blow off my first gen cruze that I had installed the cx racing intake didn't even sound as nice I'll be adding a new filter and a hydroshield cover just to be safe thanks a bunch guys !


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

You can't pull your stock tune file because you don't have controller authorization. https://support.efilive.com/kb_article.php?ref=9815-QWPX-8846


----------



## sergiocoser (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi there guys,

I went ahead and removed the bottom half of the original airbox, exposing the conical filter. Reversing it up side down the maf cable became too short in my opinion, went backwards and mounted stock again. After that i saw this post and people just removing the bottom without flipping.

Im scared of too much dirty coming to the filter, exposed.

I can confirm that doing this the sound of the turbo spool and BOV is very present, but no too loud to bother anyone, liked it!

I found this kit on ebay that maybe fit our 2017's, because its a straight pipe!

Spectre Cold Air Intake New Chevy Chevrolet Cruze 2011-2015 9044 | eBay

Will buy and give it a try.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

sergiocoser said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> I went ahead and removed the bottom half of the original airbox, exposing the conical filter. Reversing it up side down the maf cable became too short in my opinion, went backwards and mounted stock again. After that i saw this post and people just removing the bottom without
> 
> ...


I don't see how you couldn't make it work.


----------

